# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Филип

## TATY

Does the name Филип have familiar forms in Russian? 
Also is it Филип or Филлип?

----------


## MasterAdmin

It's Филипп.  
Familiar form: Филя

----------


## TATY

> It's Филипп.  
> Familiar form: Филя

 Where are the stresses on them?

----------


## DenisM

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  It's Филипп.  
> Familiar form: Филя   Where are the stresses on them?

 филИпп
фИля

----------

